# New England Patriots afghan pattern(s) to crochet



## Gina717

Hello to everyone! I am hoping that someone out there can help me! I am trying to find some patterns for New England Patriots afghans to crochet. Any help is very appriciated as I intend to make this as a gift for a very special person! Thank you, Gina


----------



## chrissyf

welcome Gina! Unfortunately you will not find anything licensed by the New England Patriots...i know i have tried. What you may find is someone who is selling non-licensed therefore illegal patterns. My suggestion use a graphing program and make your own pattern. as long as you never profit from it and it is done for personal use only you are not technically breaking the law. I have an uncle who is a fan...i mean hardcore fan of the patriots and for him i designed a filet crocheted pillow with graph paper and a picture of the symbol. Good Luck!


----------



## 3mom

Yes, good luck-I need a pattern for a Red Sox afghan, but it looks like I will have to graph it, too. I have thought of doing one with red and white stripes, with blue on the border. All I can suggest.


----------



## kathiebee

As a fan of both the Red Sox and Patriots(Celtics too) I use to do cross stitch, and have pattern books for all the teams, you could always do the afghan stitch and cross stitch over it. 
(un) fortunately the pattern for the Patriots is the old one.


----------



## G-Ram

i once designed my own Red Sox afghan. Didn't turn out that hot but was OK. Also designed a Colts afghan (against my better jdgement) for my son who is a fan.


----------



## cgspat

Gina717 said:


> Hello to everyone! I am hoping that someone out there can help me! I am trying to find some patterns for New England Patriots afghans to crochet. Any help is very appriciated as I intend to make this as a gift for a very special person! Thank you, Gina


I made one with the matching pillow many years ago from a kit I had purchased from Herrschner's. My son still has it, and I still have the book. It's NFL Afghan, Lap Robe and Pillow by Nomis. My other son is having a son in two weeks. I just might have to make another.


----------



## 3mom

Why didn't the RS afghan turn out?


----------



## pmarch

I can tell you where to find patterns for this. Go to eBay and look for mjdavis090909, or lily corner. You will find all kinds of neat stuff. For you NHL and NBA fans this is where to look. Enough said.


----------



## ladybuys

Hi and Welcome from Sunny, So. California... 

It's so hard to find NHL and NBA Sites for knitting. I'de give the site mentioned by pmarch a try .


----------



## Irish maggie

Welcome, from Australia :thumbup:


----------



## kathiebee

kathiebee said:


> As a fan of both the Red Sox and Patriots(Celtics too) I use to do cross stitch, and have pattern books for all the teams, you could always do the afghan stitch and cross stitch over it.
> (un) fortunately the pattern for the Patriots is the old one.


I knitted this based on the cross stitch pattern, it will be a pillow when finished.


----------

